# Properly Filling Up The Aerotank Mega



## ET (27/7/14)

ah finally i am looking at my aerotank mega and not wanting to cry in frustration. if you have one of these badboys, this is a must read
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/clearomizers/570412-six-mils-aerotank-mega-magic.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silverbear (27/7/14)

Nice find, Thank You 

I love my Aero Mega and Gaint, but the half full issue did bug me, now I can get a half a day more vaping time from a tank. 

Love It


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

This is a great tip, thanks @ET. Should work on most commercial tanks. Going to try it on HRH's mPT3, she moans all the while because the tank is not properly full.


----------



## 6ghost9 (1/8/14)

Off topic I know but I am curious does anyone here rebuild their coils for their Aerotank megas?


----------



## WHeunis (5/8/14)

Confirmed working on Aerotank Mini.

WIN!


----------



## ET (5/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Off topic I know but I am curious does anyone here rebuild their coils for their Aerotank megas?


 
i have old kanger coils i rebuild and place inside the mega, took one go at taking apart the new style coils and said bugger that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (6/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Confirmed working on Aerotank Mini.
> 
> WIN!



The most beautiful sight that a Kanger bottomfill owner will ever see...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (6/8/14)

I filled my Aerotank mega like this yesterday! I have been using twisp atty's up till this and going from refilling 5 times a day to literally twice! Heaven!! I am not used to this much of one flavour yet though so everytime I refill I put a different flavour in to try


----------



## Smoke187 (6/8/14)

Schweeet going to try this tonight when I refill my tanks


----------



## Cereal_Killa (9/10/14)

Is there any way to tell how much juice one has left in the stainless steel tank? Im never quite sure when i might need to top it up, so have basically only been using the glass tank


----------



## Raslin (9/10/14)

This will be awesome for the EMOW too


----------

